# Cafelat Blue Silicone Group Head Gasket - Which Way Up?



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi - received my blue silicone Cafelat E61 8.5mm group head gasket today.

Which way should it be installed please on a Gaggia Classic?

It has a on edge which is squared off and one edge which is rounded.

The rounded edge has the make and size printed on it, which makes me think that should still show after it has been installed......ie facing down....any help appreciated.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Squared off edge should be what comes into contact with the portafilter basket IIRC


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh flat side faces down.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Ping Paul Pratt (@cafelat on Twitter) a question, he normally replies very quickly.

T.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Slightly chamfered edge goes into group (chamfered to ease fitting) leaving fully flat face downwards to make contact with the group handle.

Hope of help

John


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

In addition to the above, the gasket has some inscriptions on one side. That side goes up into the group, leaving the opposite flat side facing down which will be in contact with the Porta filter when locked.


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Fab - thanks all - the old gasket must have been quite old - very brittle and broke when removing it.... portafilter used to fully engage at 5 o'clock....now very tight at just before 6 o'clock.....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PHB1969 said:


> Fab - thanks all - the old gasket must have been quite old - very brittle and broke when removing it.... portafilter used to fully engage at 5 o'clock....now very tight at just before 6 o'clock.....


Excellent. Make sure that you remove the shower screen and gasket and clean them periodically (every 3 days or so), so it always comes out nicely.

Just follow DavecUK post about cleaning - it's on sticker post somewhere - very valuable information there.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The classic has a group head that has the shower screen and group seal seperate so wouldn't be recommending removing the gasket to clean it regularly! Once it's in, it stays in, until it's time for replacement and you usually damage or destroy it when removing.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> The classic has a group head that has the shower screen and group seal seperate so wouldn't be recommending removing the gasket to clean it regularly! Once it's in, it stays in, until it's time for replacement and you usually damage or destroy it when removing.


This ˆˆˆˆˆ

Sorry I didn't realised it was a Gaggia Classic. Apologies.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Guys - can anyone please link me to the Cafelat gasket that fits a Classic? The measurements on the blue gasket options I have found seem slightly different to the OEM group seal.

Don't want to be stuck buying the wrong fitment!

Thanks


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Guys - can anyone please link me to the Cafelat gasket that fits a Classic? The measurements on the blue gasket options I have found seem slightly different to the OEM group seal.
> 
> Don't want to be stuck buying the wrong fitment!
> 
> Thanks


IIRC an 8.5mm E61 Cafelat gasket will fit a Classic.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Guys - can anyone please link me to the Cafelat gasket that fits a Classic? The measurements on the blue gasket options I have found seem slightly different to the OEM group seal.
> 
> Don't want to be stuck buying the wrong fitment!
> 
> Thanks[/quote @rob177palmer it just so happens that I have a unneeded / unused blue 8.5 cafelat (as you do) looking for a warm and cosy place of rest, happy to post it onto you, if you would like it pm your address and I will send it on its way.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> rob177palmer said:
> 
> 
> > Guys - can anyone please link me to the Cafelat gasket that fits a Classic? The measurements on the blue gasket options I have found seem slightly different to the OEM group seal.
> ...


----------



## stevemagill (Sep 30, 2017)

My old seal was hard, black, and cracked, and very hard to get out.

Did wonder which way was correct for the new blue silicone one- glad to know I guessed right.


----------

